# Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing NW Florida



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

*Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing of NW Florida. *

*Has a new Home for Sessions in Tying and Casting, starting May 21 every Monday @ 1630 @ the Navarre Community center located behind the post office to the west. So if you know a Traumatic event injured Veteran with the need . Please spread the word.....*
*Fly tying and Casting with the best instructor's in our area. To help or donate contact Kevin Gorby through this Forum*


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wanted to bring this back up as I work at the Naval Hospital and just found out about this awesome program setup for those who have served and sacrificed for our country.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to join the club and volunteer to help with the Project. 

I will show up at the meeting next Saturday with a check.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Little too early and far away for me to try and make it to navarre on a week night. If they ever have a fishing trip, and you need a boat, just put me and my boat on the list, and tell me when and where.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I think this is an old post that was bumped to get awareness. 

I am in discussions with the President of the NWFL Fly Fishers club that sponsors the local project. 

I will let him know about you Capt Harry and your offer.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe I'll come try the club out again, I didn't dig it too much before.


----------

